# Rare part



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 12, 2018)

Someone here MUST need this.




http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=352303638741


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 12, 2018)

I'll bet Bob U. could fashion this into a $7,000. Schwinn...


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 12, 2018)

Looks like a turd with a horn button.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 14, 2018)

Been there done that!

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/thats-too-far-gone-or-flying-poo.128698/


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 15, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Been there done that!
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/thats-too-far-gone-or-flying-poo.128698/



Well, I tried to be original!


----------



## spoker (Apr 15, 2018)

if its no longer magnetic its gone


----------



## stoney (Apr 15, 2018)

Almost went for it but I am looking for one a little sh-tt--r


----------



## higgens (Apr 15, 2018)

I can’t even tell what it is brand or model


----------



## bricycle (Apr 16, 2018)

looks like a fossilized fish also....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 16, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like a turd with a horn button.



Yeah and they ate corn


----------



## Bajaway (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey hey who prefers the rust?


----------



## 5760rj (Apr 17, 2018)

Bajaway said:


> Hey hey who prefers the rust?




it's a part of that Chinese Space station that re-entered the earths atmosphere and burned up.......


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 17, 2018)

Holy crap it sold!


----------

